# Guild Wars 2



## Kerohime

So the beta testing weekend starts on Friday!

And its guaranteed access to all that pre purchased the game, which I just did.... 5 minutes ago. =)

Anyone going to play this at all?

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/


----------



## george

Had a press account for 1 year. Took interview from the developers. Would love too but free time is put into World of Tanks.

Enjoy it, i am pretty sure it will be a blast.


----------



## bigfishy

Nope, NCsoft games are epic hard to lvl up! 

HATE HATE HATE it


----------



## Anoobias

Haven't done a beta since eve came out in 2003. Played that for 7 years. Breached my EULA and made a nice profit selling my toons. 

Me+MMORPG=divorce lol!


----------



## Kerohime

bigfishy said:


> Nope, NCsoft games are epic hard to lvl up!
> 
> HATE HATE HATE it


Heh... actually they are the only company trying to get rid of level grinding.






Among other things people hate about mmo games, such as death, level gaps between friends, and the healer/tank/dps forumula in dungeons, as well as boring questing (replacing them with dynamic events)


----------



## altcharacter

Did anyone beta test Diablo III on the weekend?
I thought it was pretty junk.
It's like Diablo II but with better gfx.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I did though about buying Guild Wars 2, but it's too close to Diablo III. And Diablo III is my pick over the 2. Although it really really urks me that Blizzard makes me having to connect to the net to play the solo game. I'll be writting them another hate leter ... Just like I did when I got Starcraft 2.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## altcharacter

Did you play Diablo III on the weekend? Wasn't that spectacular. Especially in multiplayer mode where 20 guys are in the same dungeon destroying everything. I couldn't even keep up with the other 19 guys trying to loot stuff.


----------



## Kerohime

Played a few hours of beta test yesterday, the game is beautiful.... it has so many elements similar to single player RPGs so it feels like its a personal story rather than an MMORPG in alot of ways...

Also the quests are really intense... you will be on your way to follow a main storyline, and then suddenly crap happens in a field next to the path you're taking and you run to that spot and co-operate with whoever else is in that area to a cause (things like exterminating a dungeon of bandits, or clearing a field of monsters attacking farmers and villages) its completely random.

One thing I would really suggest is playing this game with your friends on ventrillo... because when these random "dynamic events" occur theres no time to type.

And the leveling is pretty fun because you gain exp by discovering areas in the world, as well as completeing the dynamic events. I gained 10 levels yesterday and its supposed to take about the same time to gain another 10. lol

Also theres this amazing function that when you die you are in a 'downed' mode, and you can fight to survive by bandaging yourself, attacking, etc. And when you are actually dead, any passerby or acquaintance that sees you can revive you... every single class has this skill, and its interesting because the more people kneel down to revive you the faster you get revived! So its really nice to see a bunch of people stop and revive you while theres a dynamic event going on because everyone is basically in a party when you're all fighting.... the dynamic events are also scaled meaning the more people that are doing that event the more monsters and the harder the bosses are so its not a 20vs1 boss easy quest.

To see more about how the game is theres a live streaming event here for 2 hours starting at around 25 minutes in this video:


----------



## BeerBaron

Kerohime said:


> Played a few hours of beta test yesterday, the game is beautiful.... it has so many elements similar to single player RPGs so it feels like its a personal story rather than an MMORPG in alot of ways...
> 
> Also the quests are really intense... you will be on your way to follow a main storyline, and then suddenly crap happens in a field next to the path you're taking and you run to that spot and co-operate with whoever else is in that area to a cause (things like exterminating a dungeon of bandits, or clearing a field of monsters attacking farmers and villages) its completely random.
> 
> One thing I would really suggest is playing this game with your friends on ventrillo... because when these random "dynamic events" occur theres no time to type.
> 
> And the leveling is pretty fun because you gain exp by discovering areas in the world, as well as completeing the dynamic events. I gained 10 levels yesterday and its supposed to take about the same time to gain another 10. lol
> 
> Also theres this amazing function that when you die you are in a 'downed' mode, and you can fight to survive by bandaging yourself, attacking, etc. And when you are actually dead, any passerby or acquaintance that sees you can revive you... every single class has this skill, and its interesting because the more people kneel down to revive you the faster you get revived! So its really nice to see a bunch of people stop and revive you while theres a dynamic event going on because everyone is basically in a party when you're all fighting.... the dynamic events are also scaled meaning the more people that are doing that event the more monsters and the harder the bosses are so its not a 20vs1 boss easy quest.
> 
> To see more about how the game is theres a live streaming event here for 2 hours starting at around 25 minutes in this video:


Man I cant wait to sit down and really dig into GW2, I had an hour last night of playing around with a Charr Necromancer- Which is very fun! I just created a new toon, Human Elementalist and I have about 30 minutes to play with her before I have a communion >.>!! to go to. I'm currently on Yaks Bend, But trying to transfer over to Darkhaven to play with the Gamebreaker crew.Where did you roll Kero?


----------



## BeerBaron

BeerBaron said:


> Man I cant wait to sit down and really dig into GW2, I had an hour last night of playing around with a Charr Necromancer- Which is very fun! I just created a new toon, Human Elementalist and I have about 30 minutes to play with her before I have a communion >.>!! to go to. I'm currently on Yaks Bend, But trying to transfer over to Darkhaven to play with the Gamebreaker crew.Where did you roll Kero?


Oh and 15 minutes into the game and I was in a wicked boss fight- wow!Very fun, I think I'm starting to get what they mean by there not necessarily being an end game.


----------



## altcharacter

I know it's a bit off topic but....games i'm playing now:
World of Tanks
Minecraft

because they're free and good!


----------



## Kerohime

Actually dark haven was too full so I went to Emhory Bay with my friends... 

Give me a shout my name is "Angelle Archaegis" and I'm in the Norn area.

I'm already so addicted


----------



## Kerohime

altcharacter said:


> I know it's a bit off topic but....games i'm playing now:
> World of Tanks
> Minecraft
> 
> because they're free and good!


Well you pay about 60 dollars for the game and the rest is free unless there are expansions later... no online subscriptions, and honestly if 60 bucks from each player makes a game as incredible as this, it might as well be free. ''
I played so many free to play type mmoRPGs and they somehow get you with cash options...

I seriously love the fact that I pay once and I can play as much online as I want, and theres no disadvantage.... its fair to everyone. I'm a level 12 ranger now and I play with my friends that just started teh game today and I still get exp and loot with them. Its incredibly fun!


----------



## george

Alt, what's your char in World of tanks? Mine is Speedyspeedy.


----------



## Kerohime

On the topic of fish, I did get a chance to swim underwater to catch crabs and kill armoured fish and sockeye salmon. Also rescued some fishermen. 



I'm now in withdrawal and was sad to say goodbye to my ranger.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Kerohime said:


> ... Also the quests are really intense... you will be on your way to follow a main storyline, and then suddenly crap happens in a field next to the path you're taking and you run to that spot and co-operate with whoever else is in that area to a cause (things like exterminating a dungeon of bandits, or clearing a field of monsters attacking farmers and villages) its completely random. ...


Wow, that's a damn sweet pitch you throw . Now I am tempted. LOL 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, that's a damn sweet pitch you throw . Now I am tempted. LOL


lol I should work for Arenanet... but really...

once you finish character creation you get right into the storyline of the game, with cut scenes, dialogues, etc. 
I was just heading towards another npc and then BOOM event occurs and you're running towards something with the other players in the area, they really did try to do something different from traditional mmorpg quests (ie. get 6 rabbit pelts, return to npc, get gold and exp... rinse and repeat)

Plus in the gameplay there are actual combat strategies like dodging, rolling, blocking...


----------



## Darkside

altcharacter said:


> Did anyone beta test Diablo III on the weekend?
> I thought it was pretty junk.
> It's like Diablo II but with better gfx.


I love DII and I had a lot of fun with the DIII beta even though it was so short. I hope it maintains the epic difficulty its supposed to. I'm awfully tired of playing SC2 and LoL, I signed up for the DOTA2 beta but I have yet to receive an invite.

If the PvP for Guild Wars 2 looks good I might play it, but if the same old boring MMO grind, I can't be bothered...

Anyone else looking forward to the new CS?


----------



## Kerohime

My Ranger on GW2... *sniff* miss her already...

http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad112/Kerohime/gw004.jpg

http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad112/Kerohime/gw005.jpg


----------



## bigfishy

altcharacter said:


> I know it's a bit off topic but....games i'm playing now:
> World of Tanks
> Minecraft
> 
> because they're free and good!


I play minecraft too!

My mini version of world trade center and a diamond tower! 










Just like the real thing! Central Core Structure! 












Kerohime said:


> Well you pay about 60 dollars for the game and the rest is free unless there are expansions later... no online subscriptions, and honestly if 60 bucks from each player makes a game as incredible as this, it might as well be free. ''
> I played so many free to play type mmoRPGs and they somehow get you with cash options...
> 
> I seriously love the fact that I pay once and I can play as much online as I want, and theres no disadvantage.... its fair to everyone. I'm a level 12 ranger now and I play with my friends that just started teh game today and I still get exp and loot with them. Its incredibly fun!


Free mmorpg always make me pay more thru the cash shop >.<''



Kerohime said:


> My Ranger on GW2... *sniff* miss her already...
> 
> http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad112/Kerohime/gw004.jpg
> 
> http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad112/Kerohime/gw005.jpg


Graphic is still not as hot as lineage 2...

Going try Tera online too?  another great mmorpg


----------



## mr_bako

wow looks fun, does anyone PS3 here?


----------



## Darkside

bigfishy said:


> Graphic is still not as hot as lineage 2...


This is untrue, Lineage 2 has mediocre graphics and terrible textures.


----------



## Kerohime

Even though it sounds like it, my goal isnt really to convert everyone to play Guild Wars 2... but I think if someone told me about an amazing game I would appreciate it as well. 

I've honestly been waiting a while for a good mmoRPG to bend the typical rules and add fresh concepts to the genre that has been overdone and repeated time and time again in the past decade. I havent spoken to a single person that tested the game out and was disappointed. 

I think I'll have alot of fun with this game no matter how many people I know playing it. If you guys are curious but unsure, just look at reviews and videos, or even better, sign up for a beta test account and if you're lucky you can get picked to play for beta. =)


----------



## Darkside

Kerohime said:


> Even though it sounds like it, my goal isnt really to convert everyone to play Guild Wars 2... but I think if someone told me about an amazing game I would appreciate it as well.
> 
> I've honestly been waiting a while for a good mmoRPG to bend the typical rules and add fresh concepts to the genre that has been overdone and repeated time and time again in the past decade. I havent spoken to a single person that tested the game out and was disappointed.
> 
> I think I'll have alot of fun with this game no matter how many people I know playing it. If you guys are curious but unsure, just look at reviews and videos, or even better, sign up for a beta test account and if you're lucky you can get picked to play for beta. =)


I haven't seriously played an MMO since Vanilla WoW. The time investment is too much for me and I'm not about being a casual player. That said, I do sign up for most betas and I never get selected... one of these days though!


----------



## Kerohime

Darkside said:


> I haven't seriously played an MMO since Vanilla WoW. The time investment is too much for me and I'm not about being a casual player. That said, I do sign up for most betas and I never get selected... one of these days though!


Well.. its guaranteed beta if you purchase the game, maybe if you know someone who plays the game you can share the account.

You are really just purchasing an account when you buy the game. Its a serial number, thats it. Anyone can download the beta client.

All being said, I obviously really like the game. And I think you should try out the game before you bash it or make ridiculous claims about it.


----------



## Kerohime

Gamebreaker crew review of the GW2. And they made such a good point, the game was only in beta testing during the weekend... its not even polished yet and its THAT good.

Incredible.

http://www.gamebreaker.tv/mmorpg/blown-away/


----------



## Darkside

Kerohime said:


> Well.. its guaranteed beta if you purchase the game, maybe if you know someone who plays the game you can share the account.
> 
> You are really just purchasing an account when you buy the game. Its a serial number, thats it. Anyone can download the beta client.
> 
> All being said, I obviously really like the game. And I think you should try out the game before you bash it or make ridiculous claims about it.


I never made any claims about GW2 aside from the fact that is has better graphics than Lineage 2. I think I'll just hang on and wait for it to be published, with D3 so close to release I won't be itching for a PvE type game. I'm not really a content driven gamer so much as a PvP gamer and that's why I've more or less stayed out of MMOs since the first WoW expansion. I do miss Warsong Gulch terribly, but I suppose MOBAs are the next best thing. I'm looking forward to DOTA 2 so much!


----------



## Symplicity

Im still a sap for games like Runescape and Minecraft lol!


----------



## bigfishy

Darkside said:


> This is untrue, Lineage 2 has mediocre graphics and terrible textures.


Did you set the graphic to maximum ? and high details?

*sorry kero, for the derailling, but just want to show dark the quality* 

It looks real good in my computer!


----------



## Darkside

bigfishy said:


> Did you set the graphic to maximum ? and high details?
> 
> *sorry kero, for the derailling, but just want to show dark the quality*
> 
> It looks real good in my computer!


I have seen it and while its much improved over WoW its definitely not as good as GW2.


----------



## Kerohime

I think he's going by what I posted which was a couple of brief shots of my characters face...

Here are some links to more screenshots.

http://s170.photobucket.com/albums/u278/loulaki/GW2 beta/



http://imgur.com/a


And Darkblade your arguments are completely valid, I was referring to other baseless criticisms of the game.

Although I'm not really into PVP stuff, there is a very nice system for PVP that my friends have been raving about so far. I think in some aspect of the PVP they give you a level boost as well as neutralize equips so that you are fighting fairly against everyone, which means you wont have to raid or grind so hard for all those crazy equips either.

Anyway, the game is still far off from being released, I'm thinking mid summer, but its definitely worth your while to best out the beta.


----------



## BeerBaron

I'm still feeling slight GW2 withdrawals..what a tease, I at least want to know when the next beta weekend is. The last time I was this excited for a new game was when I picked up WoW during the Vanilla years.

WvWvW was epic, not stretching here either- epic doesnt even describe the feeling of tearing through an enemies castle, cleaning house and rebuilding it as your own. Nothing is more boss than owning Stonemist Castle in the Eternal Battlegrounds.

The game was that good at such early levels, I think Ive found a new MMO Home. Haven't been able to log into SWTOR since the GW2 Beta Weekend either.

As exciting as GW2 is, Bethesda has announce a Elder Scrolls MMO For 2013
Via Gamebreaker http://www.gamebreaker.tv/mmorpg/breaking-elder-scrolls-mmo/


----------



## Kerohime

BeerBaron said:


> I'm still feeling slight GW2 withdrawals..what a tease, I at least want to know when the next beta weekend is. The last time I was this excited for a new game was when I picked up WoW during the Vanilla years.
> 
> WvWvW was epic, not stretching here either- epic doesnt even describe the feeling of tearing through an enemies castle, cleaning house and rebuilding it as your own. Nothing is more boss than owning Stonemist Castle in the Eternal Battlegrounds.
> 
> The game was that good at such early levels, I think Ive found a new MMO Home. Haven't been able to log into SWTOR since the GW2 Beta Weekend either.
> 
> As exciting as GW2 is, Bethesda has announce a Elder Scrolls MMO For 2013
> Via Gamebreaker http://www.gamebreaker.tv/mmorpg/breaking-elder-scrolls-mmo/


Talk about withdrawal.. I cant stop thinking about the game, even when I'm trying to fill a void with my ps3 or a good book...

I'm thrilled that you love the game too! I was feeling like I was alone in my obsession with the game...

and Elder Scrolls MMO??? I'm going to sooo fail at life...


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> Talk about withdrawal.. I cant stop thinking about the game, even when I'm trying to fill a void with my ps3 or a good book...
> 
> I'm thrilled that you love the game too! I was feeling like I was alone in my obsession with the game...
> 
> and Elder Scrolls MMO??? I'm going to sooo fail at life...


Want me to come in GW2 and beat the crap out of you, so you can stop thinking about it? *grinds*

<< good at pking



jk jk jk


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Kerohime said:


> .... I'm thrilled that you love the game too! I was feeling like I was alone in my obsession with the game....


Nah, we're all obsessed with one game or another. Heh.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BeerBaron

Kero or anyone else gonna be playing on the stress test this Monday? 

My plan is to play Guild Wars 2 straight through to Tuesday 12:00 am when Diablo 3 goes live. Can't believe it's finally here!


----------



## Kerohime

BeerBaron said:


> Kero or anyone else gonna be playing on the stress test this Monday?
> 
> My plan is to play Guild Wars 2 straight through to Tuesday 12:00 am when Diablo 3 goes live. Can't believe it's finally here!


LOL you are nuts! I'm only going to be able to play the stress test from 6pm to 9pm or so, I'm at work all day. I'm actually going to stay back and see what people say about D3 before jumping on that bandwagon. A bunch of friends and I are trying to put together a semi-casual guild on FB, I will post the website/forum site here when we settle on a guild name.


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> LOL you are nuts! I'm only going to be able to play the stress test from 6pm to 9pm or so, I'm at work all day. I'm actually going to stay back and see what people say about D3 before jumping on that bandwagon. A bunch of friends and I are trying to put together a semi-casual guild on FB, I will post the website/forum site here when we settle on a guild name.


D3 is hot enough to jump into it! <3

I am jumping!


----------



## Darkside

bigfishy said:


> D3 is hot enough to jump into it! <3
> 
> I am jumping!


Same. This will probably be the one title I get truly involved with this year.


----------



## Darkside

BeerBaron said:


> Kero or anyone else gonna be playing on the stress test this Monday?
> 
> My plan is to play Guild Wars 2 straight through to Tuesday 12:00 am when Diablo 3 goes live. Can't believe it's finally here!


3:00 am for us on the east coast ><.


----------



## Kerohime

FYI everyone interested, this game is launching August 28th, 2012. 

gg


----------



## des

Great RPG game! I was surprised to see a post about GW2 here. I''ve played GW1 from the beginning and was very excited when GW2 finally released. The game is overwhelming with so much to do. You can't get bored playing if you're in to RPG.

Now I can put Diablo 3 aside and enjoy a game that will let you do much more.


----------

